# S. morsitans



## scorpio (Aug 8, 2003)

Well, Ive changed my mind on just keeping scorps, and I cant resist the looks of these guys.  I did a little research on care, and ive found out a lot, except I have not seen anything on floorspace.  What size tank would I need to house an 8 inch specimen of these?  That is my main concern right now as its pretty much the only thing that limits me with pedes.  Ive searched these forums and found some info.  A lot of you say its a good beginner species, in spite of the fact it is very agressive and fast.  Also, what place has the best price on an adult species?  Right now the spider shoppe is at the top of my list.  So any info on this species would be a great help right now.  Thanks.


----------



## Mister Internet (Aug 9, 2003)

Well, first of all, anyone telling you they have an 8" morsitans for sale is lying.  Second of all, they are a good beginner species, and eat VERY well at all sizes.   They don't require huge floorspace... you could keep say a 4" specimen in a 4"X4"X8" beanie baby container... and move it to a medium kritter keeper when it's full grown.... of evern a 2.5 gallon aquarium, but that gets expensive.


----------



## scorpio (Aug 9, 2003)

Oh wow.  It thought they would need like a 10 gal or something.  right now I have a large keeper (about 9x15x12 high).  It looks like im set!

So you really think there is no such thing as an 8 inch morsitans?  Hmm.  I guess 6 inches would work, just as long as it eats fuzzies.  Im really havin trouble deciding where to get it.  Is there any place that charges a non flat rate?  I dont really want to pay 30 bucks for shipping.  How is it that crickets can be shipped in a box for 8 dollars, but a scorpion costs 30?  I dont know.  Ive checked everywhere, but nobody seems to provide actual shipping.


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Aug 10, 2003)

S. morsitans are said to only get 4 to 5 inches. I keep mine in 1 gallon tall rubbermaid container, sort of like a 4 quart plastic jar, full of substrate. They dig burrows with multiple entrances and appear to like it.

Take care!


----------



## Mister Internet (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio _
> *Oh wow.  It thought they would need like a 10 gal or something.  right now I have a large keeper (about 9x15x12 high).  It looks like im set! *


Those measurements basically describe a 10-gal aquarium.  That will be absolutely too big for even the world's largest morsitans.  Unless you're talking a 12"+ centipede, a 5.5 gal will be more than sufficient, and that will be WAY too big if the morsitans isn't full grown yet.



> _Originally posted by scorpio _
> *So you really think there is no such thing as an 8 inch morsitans?  Hmm.  I guess 6 inches would work, just as long as it eats fuzzies.  Im really havin trouble deciding where to get it.  Is there any place that charges a non flat rate?  I dont really want to pay 30 bucks for shipping.  How is it that crickets can be shipped in a box for 8 dollars, but a scorpion costs 30?  I dont know.  Ive checked everywhere, but nobody seems to provide actual shipping. *


Yes, it is well documented in the scientific description that they are only know to attain sizes of UP TO around 6"... that doesn't mean that every adult will necessarily get that big.  I'm a little disturbed by your qualifying statement "I guess 6 inches would work, just as long as it eats fuzzies".  Why are you only interested in getting the centipede if it will eat mice for you? Are you getting it for your personal interest and observation, or just to have something shocking to show your buddies when they come over?

Also, most of the dealers will ship $5 Priority Mail, but that can take 2-4 days in some places, and no dealer out there will give you any kind of DOA or live arrival guarantee if you ask them to ship Priority.


----------



## scorpio (Aug 10, 2003)

No, more so for my personal interest.  Id like to give it as varied a diet as possible, and it seems like I always get a thrill out of animals eating, and the reason I want a fairly large centipede, is the fact if I wanted anything smaller, I could find a centipede in my house.  And I dont really know many people who would want to see my centipede eating.  Also, my critter keeper is the size of a 5.5 gallon, if not less.  

But why is it that you seem to limit the size of the habitat.  Do centipedes actually prefer less space rather than all the space in the world?  Please explain this, because I find it rather puzzling that they have the whole world to them in the wild.  Either that, or I misunderstood your question, with you saying that I will not need as much space as id like to give it, and it is at my discretion whether I give it a large cage or not.


----------



## Code Monkey (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio _
> *But why is it that you seem to limit the size of the habitat.  Do centipedes actually prefer less space rather than all the space in the world?  Please explain this, because I find it rather puzzling that they have the whole world to them in the wild.  Either that, or I misunderstood your question, with you saying that I will not need as much space as id like to give it, and it is at my discretion whether I give it a large cage or not. *


You can give it a larger cage if you want, but it's wasted space for an animal that is only slightly more active than a tarantula.

Besides, smaller habitats mean it's easier for them to find prey, easier to clean, and easier to find the beast when you're working in there. On top of that, the less volume devoted to any one bug, the more room you have to keep others


----------



## scorpio (Aug 10, 2003)

Yeah, I suppose I will put it in a smaller cage.  I have a 2 1/2 gallon that should be perfect.  Its just that my kritterkeeper is plastic and lightweight, so i could move it easily.  But then again, the 2 1/2 gallon is pretty light, but there are more holes for it to escape from.  I'll think about it.  Im not planning on getting too many more bugs, so it wouldnt hurt them to get more space to crawl around in.


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Aug 10, 2003)

If I had unlimited space for a S. morsitans I would keep it in a 10 gallon size container, maybe even a 15 gallon.


----------



## Mister Internet (Aug 11, 2003)

scorpio,

No harm, no foul on the eating question... I've talked to more than my share of freaks who want to get a centipede ONLY because they want to toss it a live mouse.  Granted, it's an awesome view at the terrible beauty of nature, but I just wanted to make sure you were truly interested in the animal, not just in getting your rocks off watching a baby mouse get filleted. 

And I'm not sure what I was thinking... those dimensions you posted described a *5.5* gallon aquarium, I wasn't paying attention.  It would probably do fine, even if a bit large.  Morsitans are pretty inactive as a general rule (at least during any hour when you're likely to be awake  )... as phoenix said, they dig a veritable maze of tunnels and then just lay aroud underground all day.  If you can tease them above ground (don't do it all the time, it kinda pisses them off) they are GREAT eaters, but you won't see them most of the time.


----------



## scorpio (Aug 11, 2003)

I remember reading somewhere, I think it may have been you who posted it, that if you want to see them around, you can put in minimal substrate, and they will do fine if they have a hiding spot like a rock, or some bark.  Im thinking I'll go that way, because id like to see it, and I think id get nervous if I could never tell whether my pede was in his tunnel, or hiding in the closet.  Im preparing a kritter keeper with duct tape around the side holes, and screen on top, considering I want to prevent escapes, but still provide enough ventilation.  

And on the fact that they are sort of calm, secluded pedes, but still sort of aggressive, is there a pede that lives above ground and actually prefers living where the action is?  And if I do decide to add more substrate, will I be able to see my pede occasionaly during the day, or are they usually strictly nocturnal?

Thanks for all your tips!


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Aug 11, 2003)

Just wanted to add some observations here of the S. morsitans I have in 1 gallon rubbermaids. If left undisturbed they do spend a lot of time above ground, retreating to their burrows only when disturbed. I have seen them more in the evening than during the day, however, this could be partly due to the fact that they were on the computer desk where there is quite a bit of noticeable movement. When I moved them to behind the computer desk atop some larger enclosures, I've noticed them out more often during the day. So they went from sometimes being out in the day on the computer desk, to more often out during the day behind it. And overall, yes, more nocturnal, almost always out during the evening.


----------



## scorpio (Aug 11, 2003)

Ok.  So basically, from Phoenix's and Mr. I's info, and I would assume, depending on my individual specimen, and depending on the placement of the enclosure, I should be able to see him during the day a little, if it is calm, and a lot at night.  We'll find out, wont we?

Also, another question.  For when I am feeding vertebrate prey, do you reccomend doing it in a seperate container, or just leaving the prey item above land?  If I were to leave it above land, is there a chance, it could take the food down, and leave parts everywhere to grow fungus and mold?  

Thansk


----------



## fatbloke (Aug 11, 2003)

scorpio

when it comes to feeding them i always feed them in the tanks as moving them to another container might cause them to stress and stop feeding and as for leaving bits off prey everywhere ive never come across this the only problem i have found is that you might get the odd wing or leg left but then all you have to do is take the remains out before they go mouldy



fatbloke


----------

